#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Υποχρέωση παρακράτησης για εργασίες επισκευής;

## spapako

Για εργασίες επισκευής-συντήρησης λεβητοστασίου, η αμοιβή >300 υπόκειται σε παρακράτηση 20% ως υπηρεσία ή 3% ως εργολαβία; Πρόκειται για αμοιβή από επιτηδευματία σε επιτηδευματία

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα

θα κάνεται παρακράτηση 20% .

----------


## spapako

Παραθέτω απάντηση από λογιστή, σύμφωνα με τον οποίο δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση παρακράτησης.

''Η συγκεκριμένη εργασία δεν είναι  μελέτη για να έχει 20% (ή έστω προκαταβλητέο φόρο), αλλά δε  μπορεί να ενταχθεί και στις κατασκευαστικές εργασίες για να έχει φόρο 3%. Μιλάμε για μια επισκευή υπάρχουσας εγκατάστασης πχ είναι σαν το ΤΙΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ που θα σας εκδώσει ένα συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων αν επισκευάσει μια βλάβη στο επαγγελματικό σας ΙΧ αυτοκίνητο.''

Τι ισχύει τελικά;

----------

